# I miss the drama!



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

I miss the drama here back in the day! 10 or 12 years ago this was where all the action was at RBR. 

I was skeptical but ended up being a repeat Bikesdirect customer.
Thanks for the entertainment and quality bikes!


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

covenant said:


> I miss the drama here back in the day! 10 or 12 years ago this was where all the action was at RBR.
> 
> I was skeptical but ended up being a repeat Bikesdirect customer.
> Thanks for the entertainment and quality bikes!


Yep. A general decline in forum interest, coupled with a few site-specific malware attacks led us here.


----------

